# Replaced ballast but still doesnt work. Someone please help



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And of cource you have checked to see if there incoming power to the fixture, right?
And checked to see if the light switch is working?
I'm taking about with a real volt/ohm meter not a non contact tester.


----------



## Luelf21 (Oct 16, 2012)

joecaption said:


> And of cource you have checked to see if there incoming power to the fixture, right?
> And checked to see if the light switch is working?
> I'm taking about with a real volt/ohm meter not a non contact tester.


I used a contact tester and verified that with the swith on, the black wire on the ballast is hot and with the switch off, the black wire is cold (unpowered). So I'm assuming that the ballast is getting power and that the switch is working correctly. Plus the light does work, just not for long periods. And sometimes it just wont turn on at all. Its like when you flip the switch theres a 50/50 chance of having light, and if it does work, theres a 50/50 chance that it wont work for long.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you replace the lamps after you replaced the ballast? You should always replace the lamps when you change the ballast.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Does the ballast require starters? Did you change them?


----------



## Luelf21 (Oct 16, 2012)

joed said:


> Does the ballast require starters? Did you change them?


this is the ballast. No starters from what I see.

http://www.amazon.com/Sunpark-SL26T...&qid=1364610133&sr=8-1&keywords=sl26t+ballast


----------



## Luelf21 (Oct 16, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Did you replace the lamps after you replaced the ballast? You should always replace the lamps when you change the ballast.


I didnt change the bulbs because they light up very bright when the fixture decides to work and dont really flicker or anything. Could the bulbs be the problem? I disregarded them as the problem because when the lights went out while the switch was still on, they always went out at the exact same time.

The bulbs are round and both have a 4 prongs that the ballast plugs into. The area of the bulb with the 4 prongs has about an inch in darkness on the bulb in each direction (circle bulb)


----------



## bernie963 (Dec 18, 2010)

does the fixture have a good ground ?? I had a fixture that was intermittent. changed fixture ,still no go. finally found when the house was built about 30 yrs ago one of the ground wires popped out of a connection when the wire nut was tightened. the first 15 years the fixture worked fine and then slowly degraded to the point I had to start looking for the problem. to fire the tube a good ground is needed on the fixture.

bernie


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Luelf21 said:


> I didnt change the bulbs because they light up very bright when the fixture decides to work and dont really flicker or anything. Could the bulbs be the problem? I disregarded them as the problem because when the lights went out while the switch was still on, they always went out at the exact same time.
> 
> The bulbs are round and both have a 4 prongs that the ballast plugs into. *The area of the bulb with the 4 prongs has about an inch in darkness on the bulb in each direction (circle bulb)*


They are toast. I'm not saying that this is your problem for sure, but this would be my next step.


----------



## Luelf21 (Oct 16, 2012)

bernie963 said:


> does the fixture have a good ground ?? I had a fixture that was intermittent. changed fixture ,still no go. finally found when the house was built about 30 yrs ago one of the ground wires popped out of a connection when the wire nut was tightened. the first 15 years the fixture worked fine and then slowly degraded to the point I had to start looking for the problem. to fire the tube a good ground is needed on the fixture.
> 
> bernie


How could I check for a bad ground?


----------



## Luelf21 (Oct 16, 2012)

k_buz said:


> They are toast. I'm not saying that this is your problem for sure, but this would be my next step.


I'll try to replace them. I agree they need changed as they are old. I just find it odd that they both go out at the exact same time. It makes me think ballast. But I will definitely change them


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Luelf21 said:


> I'll try to replace them. I agree they need changed as they are old. I just find it odd that they both go out at the exact same time. It makes me think ballast. But I will definitely change them


That one reason why majorty of my time when I replace the ballast I useally install the new lamps that useally take care of the issue with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------

